# Repair of entropion , lower lid



## codedog (Oct 15, 2009)

This patient had a repair of entropion , right lower lid using these techinques
   1- Right lower lid shortening via tarsal recsection
   2-Reestablishment of lower lid retractor attachement to the inferior tarus
   3- lateral orbicularis sling with skin tightening 
    would this all be bundled in one code  67921-67924 not sure , there must be more  . or  what code (s) are  the correct codes  ? please help ,


----------



## codedog (Oct 22, 2009)

still looking, cant seem to finf the right code(s)


----------

